

Twitter is down? - laxk

I see on the front-page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com)
Something is technically wrong.
Thanks for noticing—we&#x27;re going to fix it up and have things back to normal soon.<p>Is it only for me?
======
darylfritz
Twitter works for me. Also checked against isitup:
[http://isitup.org/twitter.com](http://isitup.org/twitter.com)

~~~
laxk
isitup.org is useless in that case becase the front-page returns HTTP OK/200.

------
vukmir
No. Something is technically wrong.

EDIT: Twitter is back. Must be a glitch.

------
jzhen
Yes, it is down. Got a message saying something is technically wrong

------
roybarberuk
same for me, internal server error if already logged in

Edit: Nothing showing on
[http://status.twitter.com/](http://status.twitter.com/)

~~~
drakmail
Does twitter changing it's design now?

[http://d.pr/i/N0yU](http://d.pr/i/N0yU)

~~~
davidbarker
Yes — they're currently rolling it out to everyone.

[http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/13/5305344/twitter-
redesigns-...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/13/5305344/twitter-redesigns-
web-app-to-look-more-like-ios-and-android)

